# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Bondboffin

## Abi

*Bondboffin's Game*
Next up is Bry...



_BOXES LEFT:_ 
*6*   8 

What box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Bryan

Hmmm I'm spolit for choice, decisions, decisions... erm lucky number 6! My Aunt swears by it on the real show  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bryan

a bit of reverse pychology here, so i'll take out all the big ones first:

18, 19, 20, 21, & 22

----------


## Abi

*Box 18: Â£20,000
Box 19: Â£1000
Box 20: Â£250,000
Box 21: 1p
Box 22: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

I never wanted the 250 anyways, if you want that then you're obviosuly trying to compensate for something else  :Cool:  

Not a bad board, and besides I have one up on the banker, I have a plan and nothing he can do can change my plan, so let's see how this game unfolds

In the words of Marjorie Dawes..... "Scrrreeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww youuuuuuuuu!"

In other words: No Deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bryan

I dont see how peopel think theres an art to this selection process, they are just bloomin boxes!

So I have no pattern here at all 

1,2,3  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: 10p
Box 2: Â£35,000
Box 3: Â£10,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

I have been known to be a man of few words, so...

No Deal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bryan

7, 13 (I don't believe in all that superstious bollocks!), 17

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£1
Box 13: Â£100,000
Box 17: Â£500*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

Oh it's not looking good is it? Oh well that's no point crying over metaphorical money. Why get emotional over words on a forum, there'd have been no difference if i got a 1p from the 250 k, so lets just have fun and see how it goes

no deal  :Cool:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bryan

9,11 and 4 shall be my next set of numbers

----------


## Abi

*Box 9: Â£750
Box 11: Â£3000
Box 4: Â£50,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£13,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

Deary deary me, what yam like Noel!? Go back to the beeb and do some more house party!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I'll risk another round, No Deal

----------


## Abi

What is your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bryan

5, 10 and 15 (yes i can do my 5 times table  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£15,000
Box 10: Â£250
Box 15: Â£10*



_Bankers Offer: Â£15,000_

The banker also knows his 5 times table  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

He might think he's good making poor offers, but it wont change the fact that he's a bald, fat, middle aged sad-act

No Deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you wanna open?

----------


## Bryan

12, 14, 16 (big numbers for a big baby  :Stick Out Tongue:  - aka the banker  :Moonie:  )

----------


## Abi

*Box 12: Â£5000
Box 14: Â£5
Box 16: 50p*



Bankers Offer: Â£31,000

And you'll be a Big Baby if you go away with the Â£100, he says  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bryan

You can't really deal with one of the power 5 still in play.

No Deal

Bring it on Bitch  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Abi

*ring ring*  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do you want to swap Box 6 for Box 8....?

----------


## Bryan

....no  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Come on Noel, get on with what you're paid for!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool:

----------


## Abi

Box 6 contains..

*Â£75,000!!*
Congrats!

----------


## Bryan

Is that all?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Oh well itot's better than a slap on the wrist! Cheers Noel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

Well done Bry  :Cheer:   you beat the banker

----------


## Abbie

Well done Bry that should put you high on the leader board and you beat the banker

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well done Bryan you bet the banker, although things were getting a bit scary Mary early on.

----------

